# New USA Cubeforyou Store



## iChanZer0 (Jul 28, 2010)

Video by Pestvic: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0MbLNn8Uh8&feature=sub&videos=mfm6RLidcQI


----------



## ianini (Jul 28, 2010)

http://www.cube4you.us is the actual store.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 28, 2010)

Whoa! No more destroyed packages!


----------



## splinteh (Jul 28, 2010)

COOL


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 28, 2010)

yay, but he is getting other cubes right???


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 28, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> yay, but he is getting other cubes right???



NS

Of course he is. I believe "this is just a small portion of what's to come" (taken from the video) answers your question. Did you watch the whole thing?

~Chris


----------



## canadiancuber (Jul 28, 2010)

[youtube]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/U0MbLNn8Uh8&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/U0MbLNn8Uh8&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 28, 2010)

SO MANY TERAMINX. I WANT A TERAMINX.


----------



## oval30 (Jul 28, 2010)

cant view the site on the internet


----------



## Blake4512 (Jul 28, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> SO MANY TERAMINX. I WANT A TERAMINX.



And then do cage method on it?


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 28, 2010)

Blake4512 said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > SO MANY TERAMINX. I WANT A TERAMINX.
> ...



lol took him 3 hours to do it on gigaminx...imagine how long for teraminx :3


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 28, 2010)

The only reason the giga took so long is because it sucks to turn. I bet the tera could be done just as quickly.


----------

